# Tonos dtmf en un movil



## alexrodes (Sep 18, 2006)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un duda, queria preguntar si es posible enviar tonos de dtmf con un telefono movil convencional, la idea es enviarlos a un terminal modem, que los reciba y  a su vez pasarlos a un pic para que los procese.

Gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

alexrodes dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un duda, queria preguntar si es posible enviar tonos de dtmf con un telefono movil convencional, la idea es enviarlos a un terminal modem, que los reciba y  a su vez pasarlos a un pic para que los procese.
> 
> Gracias



Si, los modems pueden enviar tonos DTMF, lo que no se es si necesitas tener habilitado el servico CSD o no.

Por lo pronto prueba si tu modem tiene el comando AT VTS, por ej:

*AT+VTS="1"*

Saludos


----------



## alexrodes (Sep 18, 2006)

Muchas gracias Maunix, el modem si que tiene ese comando, pero  mi duda es como enviar desde mi teléfono movil la información de los tonos dtmf hasta el modem, y ya desde el modem conectado por RS232 al pic para  procesar la información.


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

alexrodes dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Maunix, el modem si que tiene ese comando, pero  mi duda es como enviar desde mi teléfono movil la información de los tonos dtmf hasta el modem, y ya desde el modem conectado por RS232 al pic para  procesar la información.



Bueno, primero discas y tienes que levantar el tubo del otro lado.

A continuación mandas los tonos DTMF.  
Yo lo he usado pero entre mode GSM y modem GSM.  No se si al pasar a una línea PST se distorsione algún DTMF.  El punto es que si no tienes CSD habilitado no se como vaya a funcionar esto.  


Saludos


----------



## alexrodes (Sep 18, 2006)

Muchas gracias Maunix,
 la verdad es que estoy muy verde en este tema, a ver si tengo mas o menos la idea clara, una vez que descuelge el modem y envie el tono DTMF desde mi movil, necesito enviarlo a un chip tipo CM8870 que detecte los tonos y los procese, este envio de información se realiza con algún comando AT especial?

 Y todos los esquemas que he visto la entrada de este chip era directamente la linea fija de telefono, en el caso del modem, ¿seria conectar el puerto serie o estoy diciendo una locura.?


Saludos y perdona mi ignorancia.


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

alexrodes dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Maunix,
> la verdad es que estoy muy verde en este tema, a ver si tengo mas o menos la idea clara, una vez que descuelge el modem y envie el tono DTMF desde mi movil, necesito enviarlo a un chip tipo CM8870 que detecte los tonos y los procese, este envio de información se realiza con algún comando AT especial?
> 
> Y todos los esquemas que he visto la entrada de este chip era directamente la linea fija de telefono, en el caso del modem, ¿seria conectar el puerto serie o estoy diciendo una locura.?
> ...



A ver, tu quieres conectar un modem Celular con un Modem común? Es que con esto que me acabas de decir realmente ya no entiendo que quieres hacer.

Dime simplemente que pretendes hacer y te puedo "guiar" hacia algún camino de posible solución.

Es decir, que tienes de un lado y que tienes del otro.


Saludos


----------



## alexrodes (Sep 18, 2006)

Muy bien, mira mi idea es hacer un sistema, en el cual, con mi celular pueda controlar unos sensores en una placa prototipo que ya tengo, este control lo quiero hacer usando los tonos DTMF.

Por un lado tendria mi celular y por el otro lado un modem (o modulo gsm) conectado a un pic y a mi placa con sensores.

El funcionamiento seria el siguiente, yo desde mi celular hago una llamada a la sim del modem, éste recibe la llamada y descuelga usando los comandos AT, una vez que el modem me descuelga yo marco en mi celular las teclas para que se envien los tonos DTMF, el modem detecta estos tonos y los manda por el puerto serie para que sean procesados.

No se si he conseguido explicarlo mejor.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

alexrodes dijo:
			
		

> Muy bien, mira mi idea es hacer un sistema, en el cual, con mi celular pueda controlar unos sensores en una placa prototipo que ya tengo, este control lo quiero hacer usando los tonos DTMF.
> 
> Por un lado tendria mi celular y por el otro lado un modem (o modulo gsm) conectado a un pic y a mi placa con sensores.
> 
> ...



Ahora sí te he entendido.  Es que cuando tu decias "modem" a secas, no sabía si era un modem GSM o un modem PSTN.  

Creo que tu aplicación se soluciona más económicamente con mensajes SMS, pero si quieres de esta forma, está bien.

Sí, yo haría eso, del lado del modem gsm con el pic, debes detectar la llamada entrante, descolgar y a partir de ahí, tomar el canal de audio.  

Fíjate primero con una prueba, si del canal de audio alcanzas a oir con nitidez los sonidos del DTMF que estás enviando del otro lado.  Sino... no tiene mayor sentido seguir con las pruebas.

Si los detectas bien, pues sí, con un integrado que te cambie e DTMF a otro formato (un dato en paralelo por ejemplo)  puedes decodificar los datos hasta armar tu trama completa.

Saludos


----------



## alexrodes (Sep 19, 2006)

Entendido, muchas gracias Maunix.

Saludos


----------



## AG-1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de como hacerlo mediante mensajes SMS, dispones de un canal en  la placa amplificadorabe a 5 canales y compatible con bastantes modelos de teléfonos moviles e incluso de modem GSM:

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luism..serrano/AlarmaGSM/AlarmaGSM.htm


----------



## Meta (Sep 10, 2008)

AG-1 dijo:
			
		

> Aquí tienes un ejemplo de como hacerlo mediante mensajes SMS, dispones de un canal en  la placa amplificadorabe a 5 canales y compatible con bastantes modelos de teléfonos moviles e incluso de modem GSM:
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.es/luism..serrano/AlarmaGSM/AlarmaGSM.htm



La web no sirve.


----------



## angelo (Feb 24, 2010)

hola amigos ... es  primera vez  que  escribo en este  foro   la  verdad que me a  orientado bastante  en mis  proyectos de electronica .... y esta  vez  tengo  un problema  que  no se a citado  ... mi  proyecto es  enviar tonos DTMF en una conversación normal  pero me encontre con el problema  que  tengo un celular sony ericsson k790  y con el que estoy haciendo el protocolo es un k310  y por algun motivo no puedo enviar tonos DTMF de un celular al otro ......e probado con el k790 y llamo a un celular mas antiguo y  ningun problema los tonos son fuertes y claros.. despues probe en celulares mas nuevos siempre desde el k790 y nada despues desde el k310 a otro celu nuevo y nada  .
la verdad que  no soy experto en configurar celulares  solo se a nivel de usuario .pero me da la idea  que los celulares nuevos  vienen con una especie de filtro ... no se si le a pasado esto a alguien pero a mi ya  me esta trayendo un problema  espero  que  alguien me  pueda orientar  de antemano  gracias  
saludos  ....


----------



## infrarrojo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola amigos, les comento que yo tambien creo que los cel nuevos sobre todo los basicos no envian tonos dtmf en una conversación, lo he comprobado  con un nokia 1208 , sansung E1075L .  sony k200 y no envian  los tonos  , o espero que alguien diga lo contrario saludos


----------



## calina (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola !

Antes quiero disculparme si hago erores de ortografia , es que no se muy bien espanol.

Tengo que hacer una aplication de consola en C# para llamar un telefono movil usando un modem GSM/GPRS.Ya hice la parte de llamada , pero ahora tengo que inserar un mensaje de voz (texto convertido a voz) despues que alguien contesta el telefono.Hice la parte del programa para convertir un texto a voz...y ahora no se como lo hago para poder inserarla en la llamada.Si alguien me puede ayudar con el codigo en C# por favor...


muchas gracias,   Calina.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Calina, the part to add a voice needs to be done using the sound card of the computer, many GSM modems have a way to add the voice signal, what you need to do is make a converter wire with a plugin for the sound card and a plugin for the Modem, when the call is established then your program needs to start playing the voice on the sound card


----------



## calina (Abr 8, 2010)

(for Chico3001 )

thank you for the answer...now I want to ask how do I know when the call is established?Because till now I don't know when the call is answerred , in order to play the voice . I call my phone number when I am testing the application , I answer but nothing happen...I made that connection wire from the sound card of the computer to the modem but I cannot here the voice message when I answer the call.Can you still help me please? 

Thanks in advance , Calina


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 8, 2010)

Mmm as far as i know there is no command to tell that the phone call has been established... the only way that i know is to hear the mic line and wait for the beep tone to end


----------



## calina (Abr 9, 2010)

Thanks again for the answer. Yesterday I ' ve managed to hear the voice when I answered the phone , after more tests , but with some noise on the line.This could be because of the modem , or I don't know, anyway it's not a code problem .I wanted to know when the call is answered because I have to synchronize the voice message with the moment when somebody answers.But if there is no AT command for this...
This is just a part of my project...because after i do this , I have to connect my application to a MySQL database, and the call has to be automatically dialed for a person from that database.

So, thank you again
Bye , Calina


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

calina wrote: "how do I know when the call is established?"...
Some cellphones have a distintive "click" when the other part answer the call. You can to detect this signal in order to send the recorded voice...

calina wrote: "I made that connection wire from the soundcard of the computer to the modem but I cannot hear the voice message when I answer the call"...

Check if the modem's audio input is compatable with the output of yr soundcard (I think, it is not because you cannot hear nothing). Can you send us the model of yr modem ?

Bye


----------



## calina (Abr 9, 2010)

Hello !

Yes, I will tell you the type of the modem I use. It is from the Sunrom technologies , model 1122 .  

www.sunrom.com/p-494.html

Finally I could hear the voice when I answered the phone, but with some noise...this may be because of the modem , or of the plugin cable, but it is not a code problem.So I don't have problems with the compatibility between the computer soundcard and the modem audio input.But I still have to find a solution (in means of C# code)to know when somebody answers the call.Because I must know when I have to inject that voice message.My coordinator told me that I could do audio capture from the phone...and when I hear something this means that somebody answered , so I could inject the voice message.But how do I have to write the code for this?

Thanks , Calina


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 9, 2010)

There are some algoritms that detect voice.... you can use one of those... first you need to capture the voice to the RAM memory and then work that capture using mathematical analisis...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voice_activity_detection


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 13, 2010)

Calina: What type (manufacturer and model) of soundcard, PC and operating system do you have ?
Bye


----------



## calina (Abr 14, 2010)

Hi!

I don't know the model of the sound card (I am working on a computer from the university to this project).The computer has Windows XP installed on it.
So...i don't know...I think I have to something like this: I capture the sound from the sound card , and when I detect changes then it means that somebody answered the phone , and the I call the function with that voice message(which is already done).
So I still need a function that detects audio signal appearence to the sound card of the computer. Waiting for your help.... 

Thanks !


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

Calina: Windows XP has a window with info about your PC's hardware configuration. Here is the type of sound card in your PC... or ask to your coordinator.
Bye


----------



## calina (Abr 14, 2010)

Hello!

I think this is the model of the sound card :  Realtek HD Audio  
Bye


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

Calina: Read this: http://www.applian.com/replay-radio/support/faq60_realtek.php
and more at: http://www.google.com.co/search?hl=...ek+soundcard&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Bye


----------



## cakches (Dic 14, 2011)

Disculpen por revivir el tema pero es que tengo muchas ganas de terminar un proyecto para mi titulacion en el instituto y es algo que llama mucho la atencion.

Veran tengo un panel de alarmas que la comunicacion hacia una central de monitoreo es por linea telefonica y por tonos DTMF.

Ahora quisiera realizar un proyecto donde si en el peor de los casos ese par telefonico es cortado, realizar un backup celular

He buscado mucha informacion y quiero usar un telefono inalambrico GSM y necesito pautas para poder realizar el proyecto quisiera que me ayuden

Les agradeceria bastante sus aportes

Muchas gracias


----------

